# Fallen Princesses - Disney Princesses Clash With Reality



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

JPG Magazine: Stories: The Project: Fallen Princesses

 Quote:

  These works place Fairy Tale characters in modern day scenarios. In all of the images the Princess is placed in an environment that articulates her conflict. The '...happily ever after' is replaced with a realistic outcome and addresses current issues.  
 
thoughts? loyal Disney fans aren't too happy about the Princesses being portrayed outside their fairy-tale world.. They're harmless pictures so I don't see the problem, and I say that being a Disney fan myself. I love the concept and I think it was executed really well. My favorite - Snow White as a housewife


----------



## Tahti (Jun 16, 2009)

What an awesome concept! 
I love it, I wouldn't be too pleased though if it had included Pocahontas... she was my childhood hero ;D 

The one of Jasmine is the best, or Rapunzel IMO. Actually they're all fantastic, I can't pick!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 16, 2009)

oh i LOVE it!!


----------



## moopoint (Jun 16, 2009)

I loved that. Making the traditional characters so contemporary. Makes them seem less "fairy tale" like.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 16, 2009)

This is awesome! What a creative way to bring attention to current issues, I can't decide if I like the Belle one or the Jasmine one better!


----------



## Lapis (Jun 17, 2009)

So very powerful, I know so many Snow White's it's crazy.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 17, 2009)

oh jasmine's is awesome!


----------



## User35 (Jun 17, 2009)

way cool..and yes they should do a pocahontas...she rocked.


----------



## franimal (Jun 17, 2009)

I like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna see mulan and ariel! I'm just imagining what kind of crazy scenario they would put those two in, hmmm.......


----------



## COBI (Jun 17, 2009)

Guess I'm the only one that's not really impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand the concept, but I think the actual executions seem incomplete and thrown together IMHO, almost amateurish versus exhibit-worthy.

There are only one or two that I'd consider well-balanced composition- and lighting-wise.

I know it seems nit-picky, but I think if you are going to do something like take on Disney characters (likely because of the attention it would draw), then they should be spot-on.

Then, again, maybe these aren't the final exhibit versions.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

have ya'll read the comments on the "not so little red riding hood" one??


jeeez


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL I love the Jasmine one too...but the one comment is right on...what's up with the ammo belts for a gun that takes magazines...hehehe I'm not angry about it like the guy is who commented, but it *is* a funny observation...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with Cobi. The idea sounded cool but the pictures look pretty unprofessional to me. And where is Alice?


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^ Haha. This is funny...snowwhite...
Sorry. I'm tired...and easily amused.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_way cool..and yes they should do a pocahontas...she rocked._

 
thats what i was thinking


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 17, 2009)

I think trying to make a huge statement about characters from children's movies is a little ridiculous. I wouldn't want my kids watching anything less than the innocent, slightly moral laced Disney movies. I just don't really get picking on something like this...


----------



## aggrolounge (Jun 17, 2009)

I've gotta say, this is really lame. There's nothing wrong with young girls dreaming about happy scenarios and people. And there's nothing "modern" about these depictions... people have always been drunks and had cancer and been fat. Fairy tales are glorified for a reason. Among other things, this is just really cheesy.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think anyone was saying there's anything wrong with the Disney stories, or the princesses, and maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think she was picking on them either. I think it was more taking the perfect worlds of them and injecting the "what if" factor...personally, I found it amusing.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 17, 2009)

I also like it, but wish the idea had been carried out better. I also like that it reminds us that Disney has changed some of these stories from what they really were. I read the Grimm brothers fairy tale book when I was young and it was really dark. What I hate, is that Disney or some other animation studio's version becomes so famous that people don't know the real or original stories... Pocahontas has plenty of historical inaccuracies and then I have people arguing with me what happened with Pocahontas based on the Disney version.


----------



## LiAnn (Jun 17, 2009)

Keep in mind that these characters and stories predate Disney by several hundred years. The photographer is taking contemporary visuals of the characters - recognized in those formats because of Disney in the mass media, more recognized than any of the woodcuts or other illustrations of these tales - and playing the stories out a bit.

Go back and read the oldest known versions of these fairytales - which are not the oldest versions, just the oldest written forms thereof. They speak to the times in which they were popular, and are not the "sanitized" modernized Disney versions - which are pretty spunsugar fantasies, but are ONLY fantasies. If you only want your kid to live in a perfect, uncluttered Disney version of the world...good luck, to both you and them. (They'll really need it, especially if they have to cope with some situations that just aren't covered in Disney's versions of stories and haven't ever learned how to do so.)


----------



## User93 (Jun 17, 2009)

When I was little  I was always wondering what happened to the princesses after the happy ending and a marriange with a prince! I was even admiting the fact things were not that good (hey, that counts, I was a kid). I liked Snowy a lot - so simple yet sooo striking! That prince looks so fun.


----------



## Lapis (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I think trying to make a huge statement about characters from children's movies is a little ridiculous. I wouldn't want my kids watching anything less than the innocent, slightly moral laced Disney movies. I just don't really get picking on something like this..._

 
I don't mind morals, I mind the culture that has sprung up based on the Disney perfect princess, you need to remember that the original Sleeping Beauty for example is closer to Anne Rice's Beauty with rape as part of the story line, Grimms cleaned them up but these stories did not start as children's tales, and now they have fundamentally changed such simple things as mother goose to have positive endings, because it's unacceptable to have an ending that's not happy!

As I said Snow White speaks to me, I see daily women who have been raised and are raising their daughters in this princess mind set, they think everything MUST have an happy ending, they do the whole woe is me thing if everything is not perfect because they think they are perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Whatever!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_you need to remember that the original Sleeping Beauty for example is closer to Anne Rice's Beauty with rape as part of the story line,_

 
OMG...Anne Rice's Sleeping Beauty trilogy was amazing...


----------



## Lapis (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_OMG...Anne Rice's Sleeping Beauty trilogy was amazing..._

 

Yes!! my book whore will come out now, I own first prints of all 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish she'd write come more books like these, oh well


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for this post. I enjoyed these photos, even though they aren't the best of qualities, I still like the concept. I actually liked the Cinderella photo the best. Mostly because of the darker setting and lighting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also liked the Rapunzel and Belle shot.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Yes!! my book whore will come out now, I own first prints of all 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish she'd write come more books like these, oh well_

 
AAAHHH! That's amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...it's ok, I'm a book whore too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish she'd write more of those too...I loved that trilogy even more than the vampire chronicles (which I was soooo obsessed with in HS). She needs to turn more fairy tales on their ear..


----------



## Lapis (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_AAAHHH! That's amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...it's ok, I'm a book whore too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish she'd write more of those too...I loved that trilogy even more than the vampire chronicles (which I was soooo obsessed with in HS). She needs to turn more fairy tales on their ear.._

 

she won't she only writes Christian books now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But since the vamp novels weren't near as bdsm tinged as these she did get tamer as the years progressed
But there are plenty other authors playing with the fairy tales and spicing them up.

For books with a good story line and a growing sex/bdsm line check the Laurell K Hamilton, Anita Blake series.
Laurell K. Hamilton Official Site

My books are my first love I buy them before MAC and handbags, lol, if I can only grab 1 other thing after family in a fire it'll be my books, I have first prints and 1 very rare one that I would cry to have to buy again.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I don't mind morals, I mind the culture that has sprung up based on the Disney perfect princess, you need to remember that the original Sleeping Beauty for example is closer to Anne Rice's Beauty with rape as part of the story line, Grimms cleaned them up but these stories did not start as children's tales, and now they have fundamentally changed such simple things as mother goose to have positive endings, because it's unacceptable to have an ending that's not happy!

As I said Snow White speaks to me, I see daily women who have been raised and are raising their daughters in this princess mind set, they think everything MUST have an happy ending, they do the whole woe is me thing if everything is not perfect because they think they are perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever!_

 
Idk, I'm only 18 and when I was little I never thought that the princesses were supposed to be terribly "perfect". I understood that they weren't real situations, because of the magic and fairy tale-like scenarios, so even if the characters were perfect, I didn't think I had to be.

and I love that series by Anne Rice


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 20, 2009)

Belle's is my favorite :3


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 20, 2009)

These were funny! I especially loved the Snow White one. That one is too true for words.

But c'mon, Belle would never go and resort to cosmetic surgery!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_have ya'll read the comments on the "not so little red riding hood" one??


jeeez_

 
Haha, you made me go read them. "YOU SUCK. NO REALLY. YOU. SUCK".


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 22, 2009)

very interesting!


----------



## LiAnn (Jun 22, 2009)

For the other bibliophiles in the thread:

If you're looking for a good retelling of a fairytale, check out Robin McKinley's Deerskin. Not a bowlderized version of a fairytale, though not as strongly graphic as LKH - teens could read them, even younger teens, but I would be cautious about giving this particular book to, say, an average eight-year-old because of the incest/rape. (And yet some bookstores stick this book in the children's section, along with McKinley's other books...stupid chains and their braindead marketing/shelving rules.)


----------

